# A forum for single parenting



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Maybe a forum for coping with new single parenting? I have been married 17 years before separated. Some days are very overwhelming although my children are 17 and 11. I can just imagine what new single parents of younger ones may be going through.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TAM has a forum for family and parenting.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Ok thanks maybe I missed it


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Yea I can't imagine single parenting is any different than dual parenting. But what do I know....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sbrown said:


> Yea I can't imagine single parenting is any different than dual parenting. But what do I know....


Yea I guess you don't know. 

Parenting on your own can have some very different challenges.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm I guess the kids change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sbrown said:


> Hmm I guess the kids change?


There are a set of different issues that do not come up when both parents and the children live in the same home.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Different issues come up in every household....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sbrown said:


> Different issues come up in every household....


Yes every household has it's own issues.

And in the same light single parenting has some of it own, unique issues.

How many years have you been single parenting? What sort of experience do you have with the issues unique to single parenting?


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I have zero experience as a single parent, so I'm arm chairing it right now. But it stands to reason that kids are kids and that doesn't change....I'd love some examples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Sbrown said:


> I have zero experience as a single parent, so I'm arm chairing it right now. But it stands to reason that kids are kids and that doesn't change....I'd love some examples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure there are unique challenges to being a single parent. I've been a traditional parent (me and their mom together), I've been a co-parent when she and I first split, and I've been a step parent/co-parented and had a new wife who was my kids step parent.

There are unique challenges for sure. But I agree with you that the principles remain the same. It's the dynamics and when we're not careful the co-dynamics that change.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Sbrown said:


> I have zero experience as a single parent, so I'm arm chairing it right now. But it stands to reason that kids are kids and that doesn't change....I'd love some examples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Examples would vary from situation to situation. 

Want to hear some of mine?

I now have to take kids to therapy once a week because their mother is a lunatic and they are having trouble reconciling the way things are between the two households. Besides the stress and guilt, I have to coordinate my work schedule to be gone three hours (3 kids) every Thursday. Easier this month because they are with me. Harder during the school year when I ONLY have them on Thursday. 

In addition to their therapist they have to visit a parent facilitator periodically to gauge the family dynamic and monitor the damage that their moms anger and hatred has caused. 

Scheduling appointments, camps and birthday parties is a nightmare. 

Let's see, what else...oh yeah, worrying about how you're going to buy your son a birthday present because on top of child support, spousal support and quarterly estimated tax payments you have an ever-growing attorney bill. 

And, yes, we're going to court again. 

Making life changing decisions is a lot more difficult alone. Especially in an environment like this. 

Somewhere in the middle of all of this drama we have to find the time to work and keep a social life.


Edit: Point being, sure there are issues in every household but there are unique issues with single parenting. OP is now realizing some of these issues and thought it might be a good idea to share with people going through some of these issues. I think it's a fantastic idea.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

So you're saying that if you were still married to your crazy ew you wouldn't have to do most of this? I'm looking at your list wondering what would change if your ew is really crazy, besides the money part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

